

Sony's PS4 Event Was an Epic Letdown - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/sony-s-ps4-event-was-an-epic-letdown/c/af07aeb67d3c11e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
systems
why is it so important to see the device?

you only touch and play with the controller, the device is just a box

we clearly know what the PS4 is about

1- the hardware is PC-ish 2- the system will be dev friendly 3- the vita will
be used to cover some of the use cases of the wii u, maybe more in the future
4- lots of focus switched to social aspect of gaming, like sharing and
streaming

I do agree with few points 1- the graphics are not all that impressive 2- they
really didnt show off the new controller potential

but still we now clearly know what PS4 is about

~~~
loganfrederick
The design of the device can play a role in how people perceive the console,
primarily due to aesthetics and practical issues of os placing the system in a
room. Console case design balances the line between artistic design (the Xbox
360s curvature, the Wii's shiny, compact casing) and how the system will be
stacked (horizontal? vertical? Will discs be readable regardless of how the
system is placed?)

Is this the biggest issue a console launch faces? No. But it's something a
console owner would like the manufacturer to consider and could affect sales.

~~~
theguycalledtom
Since they will be shipping just before the Christmas sales period, at the
earliest... They have a whole 6 months or more to reveal further details and
keep interest high.

This Sony "meeting" was a vast improvement over the PS Vita launch which was
all about specs, and not games, and that's not what sells game consoles and
why the Vita is all but dead as game dev platform.

Putting Jonathon Blow on stage, who is a big critic of Microsoft's support of
indie gamers was also great promotion of Sony as the gaming world heads to
GDC.

For non-apple standards, this was a great event.

------
petrovalex846
I love how gaming journalism still completely ignores Nintendo. I mean, I have
lost interest in Nintendo as a consumer, but when looking at the business, how
can one ignore the company who made the system that's beating both Sony's and
Microsoft's current systems?

~~~
loganfrederick
Possibly because Nintendo has already launched their new console to little
fanfare and are burning cash.

[http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/ingame/ouch-report-says-
ni...](http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/ingame/ouch-report-says-nintendo-
bleeding-big-money-119538)

~~~
petrovalex846
I will agree that the Wii U is selling rather abysmally, and that is perhaps a
good reason to ignore Nintendo entirely. But, really, even when they had the
Wii sold out for years, Nintendo was still basically ignored by the press. It
was always a fight between Microsoft and Sony ever since the Xbox.

I am quite curious to see how well any of the new consoles do. People have
been predicting the end of consoles since the NES, I am beginning to wonder if
they're finally right.

Also, that article is pretty old. Before even the Vita came out (and
subsequently bombed).

~~~
systems
check vgchartz, nintendo may have sold more consoles with the wii, but PS3 and
xbox continued to sell more games

i dont know how come nintendo did not consider this, i guess they really
believed that the wii u is as original as the wii when it came out

i dont think consoles are dead, by a long stretch ... sony and ms will
continue to compete for years to come and hopefully nintendo if they recover
from the wii u

~~~
petrovalex846
Largely delayed response, but according to vgchartz you're actually wrong:

[http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/Software/Gl...](http://www.vgchartz.com/analysis/platform_totals/Software/Global/)

Wii has Xbox 360 and PS3 beat. If you want to argue third-party sales, you are
correct, which just goes to show how well Nintendo sells its own games.
However, a significant portion of the third-party software lead that the PS3
and Xbox 360 have goes away if you ignore Call of Duty, which also just points
out how massive Call of Duty is.

This data actually surprises me further, because ask anyone who even knows
what a third-party is and they would say Microsoft and Sony have much better
third-party support. However, sales-wise the difference isn't nearly as
significant; considering cheaper cost of development it would also seem
irrelevant. It seems to me that third-parties simply didn't/don't want to
develop games for the Wii.

Now with the Wii U doing poorly, I don't see the trend shifting to more third-
party support for Nintendo. This can only hurt them.

